# 50 Cal BMG



## rdabpenman (Feb 27, 2013)

Click Parker Ballpoint.
Used a once fired 50 cal BMG casing with a Hornady 50 Cal. A-Max .510 750 gr, projectile for the nib and parts from a Longwood Click kit.
Polished the casing and projectile and coated with 4 coats of lacquer using my "Dipping Method".

Les

http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Pen%20Turning/50CalClickParkerBallpoint.jpg

http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Pen%20Turning/50CalClickParkerBallpoint2.jpg

http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Pen%20Turning/50CalClickParkerBallpoint3.jpg

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TimR (Feb 27, 2013)

Les, really enjoy your pens...but this one is a killer...ok, no pun intended!


----------



## BarbS (Feb 27, 2013)

Wow, an original Bullet Pen. Wonderful.


----------

